# Tiny Houses..



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Nowhere said:


> 1090 sf. Two beds, two full baths.


That ain't so tiny...........


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Billiam said:


> I wonder if he's also milking the USDA EQIP grant program for "high tunnels".


?????

Don't know what that is. I know some people have high arches...


----------



## MarkL (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes tiny homes can be pretty awesome in mountains.









source


----------

